# Squirrel Hunting with Dogs Outing!



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

There's going to be a squirrel hunting with dogs outing late in October in the Traverse City area. Details and sign-up are found at:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1321816&posted=1#post1321816


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

OK, here is the latest; 
The weather forecast for the upcoming M-S Squirrel Hunt this weekend is as follows:

Sat. the 28th - Temps. in the 30's with chance of snow
Sun. the 29th - Temps. in the low 40's and mostly sunny

-Anyone who is coming and is not familiar with this area make sure you have/get a map as I am not making a bunch of copies to pass out. Any gas station in northern Michigan will have the book of county maps atlas. They show public lands and local roads. Get one if you don't have it already.
At the campground, and after we break-up into hunting parties we can all go over a map of the area where I can point out likely hunting spots.
- Make sure you have a compass.
- If you are bringing a dog copy these phone #'s down(I have them on my cell phone) for emergency Vets on-call next weekend:
1) Northwood Animal Hospital on US-31, 2 miles east of Interlochen (231)276-6361 - Dr. Al Lynch DVM
2) All Animal Veterinary Center on US-31 approx. 6 miles west of Interlochen (231)275-5772 - Dr. Jan Cerro DVM
- Dog owners; there are porcupines here. Wear a leatherman or similar tool. 
Or keep a pair of needlenose pliers in your back pocket.

Anyone who thinks they may need to get ahold of me for help or directions as you roll into the area can shoot me a PM and I'll give you my cell phone #.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Live south of the area to be hunted. Don't have and dog but have a grandson or two. Would we be welcome and is it the type of hunt for children? Squirrels are our number one sport but usually sit tight on a tree and wait for them to show...sounds like a fun weekend..................thanks Hal


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Janehal said:


> Live south of the area to be hunted. Don't have and dog but have a grandson or two. Would we be welcome and is it the type of hunt for children? Squirrels are our number one sport but usually sit tight on a tree and wait for them to show...sounds like a fun weekend..................thanks Hal


You and the grandkids would indeed be most welcome.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Janehal said:


> Don't have and dog but have a grandson or two. Would we be welcome and is it the type of hunt for children?


This is exactly what the purpose of this outing if for. When hunting squirrels with dogs the kids don't need to keep still or quiet. They can mess around and have a good time in the woods. They won't get bored.
The dog(s) will find squirrels even if they aren't on the move and feeding, unless the weather keeps them denned/nested up.


----------

